# Anybody else use cornstarch in their Body Butter?



## azgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

I use cornstach in my body butters and i noticed at times it gets grainy, I was wondering if it was because the cornstarch had not dissolved properly.  Has anyone else come across this issue? Any thoughts or ideas? This is test batch 112, and number 33 to go grainy, yes i know weird to keep count but its the only way I can perfect my product. 
Thanks in advance for any input thoughts or ideas


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 29, 2010)

Just wondering if you are using Shea butter


----------



## carebear (Dec 29, 2010)

Butters, shea among them, can go grainy if they go through temperature shifts.  It can be minimized by not actually melting your butter, but just softening it.  Grains can still form, though, even if you are careful or try to temper it.  I like to use something made from coconut oil called ButterEZ (from Lotion Crafters, or maybe The Herbarie, I forget which).  You replace 10% of your butters with it.


----------



## azgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Butters, shea among them, can go grainy if they go through temperature shifts.  It can be minimized by not actually melting your butter, but just softening it.  Grains can still form, though, even if you are careful or try to temper it.  I like to use something made from coconut oil called ButterEZ (from Lotion Crafters, or maybe The Herbarie, I forget which).  You replace 10% of your butters with it.



I actually have gone opposite of what most do and just slightly soften my butter just enough so that it does not kill my mixer, over a double boiler, I have never done the melt entirely, cool, whip it over ice, method that I have seen. hmmmm i will definitely look into the butterez and see what its all about, I use cornstarch to cut the greasiness of the butter. I am trying to stay away from chemical additatives , I do however add Gemaben II, can never be to safe when it comes to germs and bacteria.

Thanks for the input its appreciated


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2010)

When I first started making butters I used too much cornstarch once and it ended up quite grainy.  I now use 2% and it cuts the greasy feel and doesn't feel grainy/chalky..... HTH


----------



## azgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes 100% unrefined shea butter fair trade  but I do appreciate all the thoughts, I will have to check my ratio fo cornstarch.


----------

